# Cannon outing Feb 11th (Northern Outing)



## Vortex (Dec 15, 2005)

I was going to hold off, but I figured it would be worth posting. 
 The following 2 weeknds are Holiday weekends and crowds will be large.  
I thought this day would be a slower day.  If you want to come please post here.  I'm a newbie here.  Looking forward to it.  RivercOil....  Get better and show us what's up.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 15, 2005)

Feb 11th...that's a Saturday, right?  Sounds good.  Ms. Trailboss and I can show...weather and conditions permitting.


----------



## Vortex (Dec 15, 2005)

If we have weather issues, I can help with plan B.  Feb 11th is a sat.


----------



## salida (Dec 15, 2005)

I'll probably be there.  Fat skis in tow!!


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 15, 2005)

at least 2 months before i will be out again, no dice.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 15, 2005)

You won't be out until APRIL?   

Whoa...I'm really sorry about that, Riv.  That sucks.


----------



## Vortex (Dec 15, 2005)

Steve....  Very Sorry.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 15, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> You won't be out until APRIL?
> 
> Whoa...I'm really sorry about that, Riv.  That sucks.


:lol:

trailboss, i hope you have an accountant do your taxes.  for you, your math is terrible!  :lol:  two months  eould be about march


----------



## Terry (Dec 15, 2005)

I am in hopes to make it! :beer:


----------



## awf170 (Dec 15, 2005)

salida said:
			
		

> I'll probably be there.  Fat skis in tow!!



Are you taking over steve's place as the official mittersil guide?


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 15, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> at least 2 months before i will be out again, no dice.



:lol:  

This is an ambiguous post, Riv.  It implies that the February Outing will be *at least two months* before you can ski.  

On second look, I understand that you now mean, "I won't be on skis for two months from TODAY."  :wink:


----------



## salida (Dec 15, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> salida said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Possibly... I just have to make sure I can get up there that day!  Austin, let me know next time you're up at cannon (besides tomorrow).


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 15, 2005)

All right folks, mark your calendars NOW and plan on coming :beer:


----------



## Vortex (Dec 16, 2005)

Lets see... I guess I'll go also.

 Salida.. We would love help with the Mittersil tour.  That was a big attraction to doing a trip here from the feedback I got.   Terry Pm sent


----------



## NHpowderhound (Jan 4, 2006)

Too bad the 11'th is a saturday. I will only do B/C on weekends. Perhaps I can skin to the top of Mitty and meet a few AZ'ers and give 'em the Barons tour  :lol: .
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## Vortex (Jan 4, 2006)

NHpowderhound said:
			
		

> Too bad the 11'th is a saturday. I will only do B/C on weekends. Perhaps I can skin to the top of Mitty and meet a few AZ'ers and give 'em the Barons tour  :lol: .
> ((*
> *))NHPH



It would be nice is you popped in.  Cannon is easy for many to get to and does offer a variety of options, B/C as well as stuff I'm use to to.


----------



## awf170 (Jan 8, 2006)

NHpowderhound said:
			
		

> Too bad the 11'th is a saturday. I will only do B/C on weekends. Perhaps I can skin to the top of Mitty and meet a few AZ'ers and give 'em the Barons tour  :lol: .
> ((*
> *))NHPH



hey NHPH will you be there on the day before, friday the 10th.  There is a good chance me and my dad would be there and I wouldnt mind a tour of mittersil.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 9, 2006)

We still are a go for Sat the 11th.  Hope some folks come join us.


----------



## roark (Jan 11, 2006)

From SkiNH.com:
Pass Holder's Discount: Bring any valid 2005/06 season pass from any ski area and receive $10 off adult lift tickets and $5 off lift tickets for ages 17 and younger, valid any day of the week.

I'll try to make it.


----------



## salida (Jan 11, 2006)

I was there today... pretty good coverage, getting thin in spots, I hope they don't get to much rain or it could take them more than 1 or 2 storms to recover...


----------



## Vortex (Jan 12, 2006)

Roark.  pm sent.


----------



## zowi420 (Jan 13, 2006)

*i wanna go too*

I will be there, because I will be working there that day; maybe I could get off at noon 'cause I would love to meet yous guys.  I'd also love to be in on that Mittersill tour.  (Schloss Mittersill).  If I can't, please stop in and introduce yourself, I'm in the building at the base of Zoomer!
*Snowie Zowie*
P.S., by then, I will have 3 more $25. tickets to give, and I will try to gather more.....


----------



## JimG. (Jan 13, 2006)

I do plan on being there.


----------



## awf170 (Jan 13, 2006)

maybe we should delay this to march...
IMO cannon is one of the worst ski areas in New England without a lot of natural snow, and right now it is looking grim.(also one of the best with a lot of snow) What about around the same date but in march instead.  


I know Im being a little pessimistic but it is looking horrible until the end of jan. and a week and half is not a lot of time for cannon to recover from all that rain.


Or maybe it could be like last year when the season pretty much sucked until feb 10 when cannon got 3 ft of snow...


----------



## salida (Jan 13, 2006)

Austin may be right... I was the before the rain, and mitt was grim (albeit skiable)...


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 13, 2006)

pffffffffft, you guys are debating another day when it's a month out.  if february 11th comes around without another one foot dump to freshen things up, i'll be surprised.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 13, 2006)

I think we should debate this when it gets closer to the date.  Maybe reschedule like a week before if needed.  There is a lot of time and weather between now and then.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 17, 2006)

Bump
Keep this on the list of things to do.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 19, 2006)

Just a follow up

Jim G
TB and MRs TB
Roark
Terry
Salida
Zowie420  (I'll meet you this time.)
Me

This day is firm.  I have made arrangements to get my son in his seasonal without me.
Please pop in and give and update.


----------



## roark (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm still planning on being there. Probably head up Friday night.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 19, 2006)

roark said:
			
		

> I'm still planning on being there. Probably head up Friday night.



Cool. :beer:


----------



## salida (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm still a tentative based on college work & a conference in Texas, I'll firm up in the next week or so...


----------



## JimG. (Jan 19, 2006)

Still planning on being there on the 11th...planning to meet up with Dan DiPiro at Cannon the 10th too.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 19, 2006)

I could consider, how far is Cannon from Killington?


----------



## Vortex (Jan 19, 2006)

It takes me 2 hours from Campton, so 2+


----------



## Greg (Jan 19, 2006)

JimG. said:
			
		

> planning to meet up with Dan DiPiro at Cannon the 10th too.


Nice!


----------



## andyzee (Jan 19, 2006)

That weekend should work for me, Thursday is my birthday, figure I'll take Friday and possibly Thursday off, head up to Killington and then check out Cannon on Saturday. Yep, sounds like a plan, count me in. :lol: Any recommendations on hotels in the area? Not looking for luxuries, just savings.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 19, 2006)

Parker's motel is perfect for those issues.  www.parkersmotel.com


I left my daughers elmo there 6 winters ago.  They sent it back to me and then called me to let me know it was on the way.  These are cool people.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 19, 2006)

I see that there is a Hampton Inn in Littleton that seems to have a good deal. It's $149 for 1 night and 2 adult lift tix at Cannon.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 19, 2006)

That is a good deal.   There is a comfort inn/ comfort inn suite in Lincoln to fairly close as well.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 19, 2006)

andy, parkers is closet and cheapest as far as i know.  thayers inn in Littleton is EXCELLENT (http://www.thayersinn.com) and i think better rates than you quoted above but i don't know if they have package deals with tickets, that might make the deal you found better.  i think thayers is a great inn to experience personally and that coming from someone that rarely stays overnight any where.

hey, is there post game in the peabody station for brews after skiing?  that means you guys gotta start at the peabody slopes for the apres.  i could drive down for some suds if you guys are gonna post game.  keep me posted, i don't want to drive down if no one is going to stick around for a few drinks.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 19, 2006)

Well, price wise I guess there's not much difference:

Hampton Inn:

149 for 1 night and 2 lift ix to Cannon

Parkers:

69 for 1 night, lift tix at Cannon with Season Pass from Killington 44 a piece, total 157

Thayers Inn"

69.95 for 1 night, tix at Cannon 44 each, total 157.95

Guess it just comes down to what is closer and better. I've stayed at Hampton Inn in other locations and liked it.

BobR recommends Parkers.

riverc0il recommends Thayer and looking at their site it looks nice.  I don't think I can loose with any of these. Thanks for the suggestions guys!

I already told them in work that I will be taking 2/9 and 2/10 off, so it's Killington on the 9th and 10th, Cannon on the 11th and back to Killington on the 12th. Going to training in NYC the 13-15, so that means no work for a week, life is good


----------



## Terry (Jan 20, 2006)

Now we just need to do the snow dance!


----------



## JimG. (Jan 20, 2006)

One of the reasons I like AZ...I did a little research this past weekend and came up with Parker's, Thayer's and the Hampton Inn. Since I've never been in that area, I needed some feedback on these places. Where else but here at AZ can I sign on and watch as you all do my work for me! Wow, Andyzee even made up a cost comparison sheet!

Just made reservations for Parker's 2/9-2/12.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 20, 2006)

JimG. said:
			
		

> One of the reasons I like AZ...I did a little research this past weekend and came up with Parker's, Thayer's and the Hampton Inn. Since I've never been in that area, I needed some feedback on these places. Where else but here at AZ can I sign on and watch as you all do my work for me! Wow, Andyzee even made up a cost comparison sheet!
> 
> Just made reservations for Parker's 2/9-2/12.



Well in that case you should enjoy the Utah thread as well  http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=7545&start=15


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jan 22, 2006)

Pending weather, it looks like I'll be there with a friend or two...


----------



## JimG. (Jan 23, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> JimG. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, it did not escape me. My Utah trip this season is going to be a sudden departure type of deal. Someone's going to ask where I am and suddenly everyone will notice I'm gone.

I'll be the guy braving face shots in the Wasatch.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 23, 2006)

JimG. said:
			
		

> I'll be the guy braving face shots in the Wasatch.



Tough job, but somebody's got to do it! 

I just reserved a room at Parkers 2/9-2/11


----------



## JimG. (Jan 23, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> JimG. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like we'll get to meet up before skiing on the 11th.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 23, 2006)

JimG. said:
			
		

> andyzee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plan on skiing somewhere on 2/10, just not sure where. First things to come to mind, but a bit of a trip in either case is Burke or Sunday River.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 23, 2006)

Febb 11th is also the Beer Advocate Extreme beer Fest in Boston, as well as the day they're going to build a tubing and cross-country park on teh Commons.

Extreme Beer + tubing = Good Times!


----------



## awf170 (Jan 23, 2006)

JimG. said:
			
		

> andyzee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe Cannon on the 10th, I might be there, and NHPH will probably be there.  Are you kids coming with you?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 23, 2006)

If we're still a go for the 11th, I will be there with at least Ms. Trailboss and maybe more folks.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 23, 2006)

awf170 said:
			
		

> JimG. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, my whole family is coming up. Unfortunately, my oldest David is still healing up from his broken arm. He will be out of the cast and wearing only a brace, but I doubt he'll do any high performance skiing that weekend. I'm hoping to tool around some groomed terrain with him just to keep his feet moving.

My 9 year old Peter will be ready to rip. His skiing has come a long way this season. I can tell because I watch him ski and his aggressiveness and speed scare the daylights out of me at times. Now he bothers me almost daily about fresh powder and skiing in the woods.

3 1/2 year old James has been out 6 days this season and made his first unassisted turn and stop last weekend. We're shooting for linked turns by the Cannon meeting.


----------



## Marc (Jan 24, 2006)

Expect to see me there with one or two others.



Looking forward to bagging a new resort.


That's "bagging" not "banging" in case any of you pervs misread that.


----------



## zowi420 (Jan 24, 2006)

I have a small cabin 10 minutes away from Cannon.  If any of you are hard up for a place to stay, you are more than welcome to crash out on my living room floor.  Mi casa et su casa.  It is camp-style, but I do have a hot shower and a kitchen.
I am also going to scrounge up as many $25. "employee vouchers" as I can for ya.
PM me if you are interested.


----------



## zowi420 (Jan 24, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> i could drive down for some suds if you guys are gonna post game.  keep me posted, i don't want to drive down if no one is going to stick around for a few drinks.



yes!


----------



## Vortex (Jan 24, 2006)

I have considered doing an apres ski thing at my place also.  May be out of the way for some, but post gathering is a plan some where.  Zowie420 where is a good place to meet?  8.30ish  sound ok for most?
A few of us may hit the River on Sunday as a mini follow up to this trip.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 24, 2006)

Apres Ski:  sure.  Cannon would be best for me.  Apres, apres ski:  probably not for me.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 24, 2006)

Apres-ski at Cannon works here.


----------



## zowi420 (Jan 24, 2006)

A good place to meet at Cannon....how about the Rathskeller Room (The rat cellar room) aka the brown bag room, in the basement?


----------



## Vortex (Jan 24, 2006)

I get confused... in which lodge would that be?  Anyone have a problem with this?


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 24, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I get confused... in which lodge would that be?  Anyone have a problem with this?


peabody.  as a cannon regular, i would definitely recommend peabody lodge as a good start place for a gathering.  it's not first tracks on the tram, but quick access to the pub.  i am also down for the apres ski but not sure about the apres apres...  i do have to drive ya know  sounds like enough people are interested in a post ski beverage.  prob swing by the pub around 3-4p to catch up with you guys.


----------



## awf170 (Jan 24, 2006)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, my oldest David is still healing up from his broken arm. He will be out of the cast and wearing only a brace, but I doubt he'll do any high performance skiing that weekend. I'm hoping to tool around some groomed terrain with him just to keep his feet moving.



Nice, now I might be able to be keep up with him :lol:


----------



## Marc (Jan 24, 2006)

zowi420 said:
			
		

> I have a small cabin 10 minutes away from Cannon.  If any of you are hard up for a place to stay, you are more than welcome to crash out on my living room floor.  Mi casa et su casa.  It is camp-style, but I do have a hot shower and a kitchen.
> I am also going to scrounge up as many $25. "employee vouchers" as I can for ya.
> PM me if you are interested.



As tempting as _that_ offer is, it will probably be a day trip for me.  I am down for some apres ski as well, but apres apres, probably not.  With ~3.5 hour drive I'd like to return back to CT at a reasonable hour.

Do those of us that make it to all 3 AZ outings get like a gold star or something?

 :dunce:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 24, 2006)

zowi420 said:
			
		

> A good place to meet at Cannon....how about the Rathskeller Room (The rat cellar room) aka the brown bag room, in the basement?



Which lodge?


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 24, 2006)

like i said in my last post, that's the peabody lodge


----------



## Marc (Jan 24, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> like i said in my last post, that's the peabody lodge




Now for anyone coming from the Commonwealth, is the the Pea-_body_ or the _Pea_-body Lodge?

 :dunce:


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 25, 2006)

there is only one way to pronounce peabody if you are originally from MA.
:beer:


----------



## skibum1321 (Jan 25, 2006)

Is anyone swinging through Nashua on the way up to Cannon with room for one more? I'm getting a little sick of the 3 hr drives alone each way on weekends and considering I'm driving to VT on Monday night, I'd prefer to not drive. I'd be willing to give some gas money.


----------



## zowi420 (Jan 25, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> peabody.  as a cannon regular, i would definitely recommend peabody lodge as a good start place for a gathering.  it's not first tracks on the tram, but quick access to the pub.


Yeah, I thought somewhere at Peabody would be better in case anyone had to rent, or in case anyone was intimidated by the tram, not you, of course, but I figured some were bringing children.  I am bringing my 12-year-old.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 25, 2006)

Does it say Peabody on it and is that the lodge that the bar is in?  There are two lodges on that side connected by a Deck.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 25, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Does it say Peabody on it and is that the lodge that the bar is in?  There are two lodges on that side connected by a Deck.



I'm assuming that the older lodge on the left as one faces up the mtn is the Notchview and the one on the right is Peabody.  I've only used Notchview.  Is there a secret about Peabody that I don't know about?  :wink:


----------



## zowi420 (Jan 25, 2006)

The Peabody Lodge is at exit 34 C off I-93.  When you are in the parking lot looking at the buildings, "Old Peabody" is on the left.  That building is now known as "Notchview".  The building on the right is "New Peabody", or now just "Peabody".  This is the building with the cafeteria, bar, and brown-bag (rathskeller) room in it.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 25, 2006)

And this brownbag room is in the basement?


----------



## Vortex (Jan 25, 2006)

I get it. I saw the sign that said brown bag lunch down stairs, but the area was roped off, cause it was slow and they let us eat up stairs.  That was in the lodge with the bar.  8.30 down stairs on the 11th... We have a mission.


----------



## zowi420 (Jan 25, 2006)

Do we get those "Hello, my name is...." stickers?


----------



## andyzee (Jan 25, 2006)

BobR, will you be wearing one of your Psyco shirts so that I can recognize you?


----------



## Vortex (Jan 25, 2006)

Usually,  I have tie dye on.  I'll have an az one these days... I'll wear it on that Sat.  I will have an az hat as well. I'm usually quite visable.  I look for the only guy with a helmet cam.lol


----------



## andyzee (Jan 25, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Usually,  I have tie dye on.  I'll have an az one these days... I'll wear it on that Sat.  I will have an az hat as well. I'm usually quite visable.  I look for the only guy with a helmet cam.lol



Haven't done any taping this year, but figure it's time to start.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 25, 2006)

Bob is a pretty easy character to pick out...shirt or no shirt.  :wink:  Is the "Old Man of the Mountain" Chile going to appear?


----------



## zowi420 (Jan 25, 2006)

You may already know this, the group rate minimum is 20 people, and that would make lift tickets $38. each.  ($22. on weekdays).  The group sales guy says he can waver a little bit on the "20", like if it was 17 or so you could still get the $38. rate.  But, if there is at least 20, then you get a free ticket with every 10 paid, which would make tickets #21 and #22 free. (Not #11 and #21, since the min. is 20.)  Does that make sense?  I still have five $25. employee vouchers as well.


----------



## Marc (Jan 25, 2006)

Anything to cut costs sounds good to me.


Zowi, is there some manager I could give a lap dance to or something?


----------



## andyzee (Jan 25, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> Zowi, is there some manager I could give a lap dance to or something?



I thought you want to cut costs?


----------



## Vortex (Jan 25, 2006)

Way to much math.  I'm still going either way.  I'll ask Chile next week.  I think he was considering it.  Zowi420 your help on this is and has been appreciated.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 25, 2006)

Going up Thursday and would like to check out something other then Canon on Friday. I have the ASC all for one pass, so SR or Attatash are 2 choices, another one I have been wanting to check out is Burke. Never been to any of these, any suggestions?


----------



## Vortex (Jan 25, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Going up Thursday and would like to check out something other then Canon on Friday. I have the ASC all for one pass, so SR or Attatash are 2 choices, another one I have been wanting to check out is Burke. Never been to any of these, any suggestions?



Talk to trailboss or RivercOil about Burke.  Nice place.  Maybe 45 min to Cannon from there.

If you use your ASC pass.  Sr is always worth the trip.  IMO.  I would join you, but just can't get out of work at all that week.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 25, 2006)

Tickets:  People I go with including me are passholders.  Sorry about that.  

Burke:  PM me, AndyZee.


----------



## salida (Jan 25, 2006)

This outing is shaping up to be pretty big...! Should be fun!


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 25, 2006)

shame i won't be on skis yet with such a large size group shaping up.  you guys better come back into the pub with some good stories to share!


----------



## Marc (Jan 26, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> shame i won't be on skis yet with such a large size group shaping up.  you guys better come back into the pub with some good stories to share!



If you like we could strap you in a litter and I'll ski with you all day.



On second though, that's probably more dangerous for you than if you just went skiing with your brokena arm...


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 3, 2006)

So how are things looking for this event?


----------



## Vortex (Feb 3, 2006)

Ya I was thinking about bringing this up again
chime in
AndyZee and V
Jim G (and family)
Tb and Mrs TB
Marc
Charlie
Zowi420 (and son)
Salida
RivercOil (apres ski)
Roark
Skibum1321 maybe.  I might be able to help with a ride up Friday.  Kind of unsure on where and When I'm going Sun.  Roark and I have talked about the River.  I'm sure Ga2ski will be there.

I probably missed some.  Just quick off the top of my head.   and do bring your kids.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 3, 2006)

So where's everyone meet? Is there like a secret handshake or anything? Forgive my stupidity but I'm new here and the only person I've met before is BobR.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 3, 2006)

Zowi420 suggested we meet at the lodge with the bar in it... downstairs in the brown bag lunch area.   8.30 is the set time.
 Andy I'll pm my cell.  I know a few that will be attenting TB knows a few more.  We'll work it out.  I'll have and AZ hat and Az colorful shirt on.  Roark will probably be with me.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 3, 2006)

I'll be in a yellow jacket with my 9 year old son Peter. My oldest David may join us in the afternoon, but he's still under doctor's orders to stay off skis (got the cast off his arm this past Wednesday). The rest of the family may join in as well, weather dependent. I'll find you guys.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 3, 2006)

It will be me, Ms. Tb, at least one other guest, but maybe as many as four others as well.

You all know me and what I look like.  Otherwise, red EMS Ski Bags, Blue Kelty Bag with a gray BURKE hat on it (no surprise).  Hopefully I will be the guy bringing all the  too.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 3, 2006)

Wasn't Austin coming?


----------



## Terry (Feb 4, 2006)

I still plan on being there. Blue and gray spyder jacket, black transpack bag, gray beard. Will try to be there by 8:30. :beer:


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 4, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> It will be me, Ms. Tb, at least one other guest, but maybe as many as four others as well.
> 
> You all know me and what I look like.  Otherwise, red EMS Ski Bags, Blue Kelty Bag with a gray BURKE hat on it (no surprise).  Hopefully I will be the guy bringing all the  too.



It will we TB, Ms TB, and maybe SIX other guests.


----------



## NHpowderhound (Feb 4, 2006)

I dont think i'll make the saturday event but I should be there on friday if anyone wants to hook up.
Perhaps some people should bring thier Motorola walkabout 2 way radios if they have them. I had suggested channel 3 sub 13 in another thread as the official Alpine Zone channel. That may be a good way to hook up with late arrivals.
I just copied the following from the Cannon website snow report page...
In another week, on February 11th, Cannon and the Franconia Ski Club will host the NHARA J2 Championship in GS on Middle Ravine and Turnpike. (That’s why the building appeared there) It should be a great chance to see some high end GS runs.
Looks like a good turnout for saturday. Have a blast!
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## zowi420 (Feb 4, 2006)

That's one of the best runs, being monopolized.
Oh yeah, and the rathskeller room will be crammed with fsc kids.


----------



## NHpowderhound (Feb 4, 2006)

zowi420 wrote 





> That's one of the best runs, being monopolized.


Currently it's also one of the only 4 routes off the summit. You have Upper Cannon, Tramway, Profile(which will most likely be closed by then), and Upper Ravine open. Unless they can get Taft, Vista Way and or Skylight open that will potentially leave only 2 routes open from the summit. And I dont think they could open Taft or Skylight anyway 'cuz you would have to cut across the race course to get out. I think this race will make most of the mountain on skiers left unreachable unless they get Taft, Up/mid& lower Hardscrabbles to Red Ball open. Dumb time & place to have a race IMO. Perhaps they will have it laid out that it wont be an issue. I sure hope so! Still should be lots of mountain left to ski. Zowi420, any inside info on this?
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## zowi420 (Feb 4, 2006)

FSC had a race in the same spot on Tuesday 1/31.  They let me ski by, to the left of the course.  It still had groomer marks on it at 3P.M.!  Also poached Red Ball, it was very....um...._tricky._
And that was before yesterdays "Non-crystalized precipitation".  Skylight is usually off/on, they (ski patrol) decide on it in the morning after a test run.  I'm SURE we will get some snow in the next week.  SURE OF IT!!!


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 4, 2006)

We'll probably end up there about 8:30-8:45.  Bringing 7 people, so logistics and gathering folks for me is going to be interesting.  Bob R, I will give you my cell # and we can coordinate things.  Maybe I can give my cell to some other folks.  Weather, conditions permitting, we'll be there.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Feb 4, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> So how are things looking for this event?



Except for rain, I'll be there.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 6, 2006)

I have add Terry to this event.  I forgot.  When I saw him Sat.  I was forgot ya, sorry. 
 I'm still going rain shine... what ever it is.  I did see it looking a bit thin to be honest Sat as I headed to the River, but there is time to recover and Groom.  Colder weather is in the forecast.  Positive Vibes.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 6, 2006)

We're there regardless. I'm skiing with Dan on Friday and I'm gonna take advantage of that even if the only bumps we have to deal with are speed bumps in the parking lot after a few beers.

On another note, my best route up is rt 84 to rt 91 into VT/NH. What's the best way from rt 91 over to rt 93? Or is there another way I should know about?


----------



## Vortex (Feb 6, 2006)

How about 84 to rte 90e to 495n to 3n to 93n .  Always going in the correct direction and no back tracking. Not really sure where you are starting from.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 6, 2006)

JimG. said:
			
		

> On another note, my best route up is rt 84 to rt 91 into VT/NH. What's the best way from rt 91 over to rt 93? Or is there another way I should know about?



I have the same problem coming from the Upper Valley now.  It was MUCH easier going from the NEK because it was right down 93.  

To get over from 91, get off at Exit 17 (Wells River) and take 302 E through Woodsville, Lisbon, Bath and then take the road up over Sugar Hill (forgot the Route #) and into Franconia.  Then go down 93 to the resort.  The interstate is the fast and easy part...302 to 93 is the slow part :roll:


----------



## JimG. (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks Bob and TB...looking at the map, Bob's suggestion seems the best. I'd rather go on 91 and try to be more direct, but the cutover from there to 93 looks like it could be a slow ride.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 6, 2006)

Yes, 302 is a fast road in places.  But the road up over Sugar Hill and the little villages on 302 do slow one down :roll:


----------



## billski (Feb 6, 2006)

*Feb 10th @ Ski93*

Sorry, I can't make the Saturday Feb 11th date, I'll be at Stowe (happy to have company there, but don't want to detract from the Cannon event..)

However, if you are up early on Friday, I will be somewhere in the Ski93 vicinity (Loon, WV, BW), likely Loon to do a whole bunch of Nastar runs early, then free ski the remainder of the day.)  I need to get my handicap down a bit to qualify for the Nationals.  I only have until the 20th to qualify.

....or PM me for details.  Of course I can monitor 3/13.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 6, 2006)

I made the 302 ride from the River to Darmouth hops, this fall it about killed me. 
 The lights by the Home depot in Littleton were tough.  I prefer top be moving.  Main roads/highways  are in better condition  if you can drive during no rush our traffic.  Especially if we get some snow.


----------



## awf170 (Feb 6, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> pffffffffft, you guys are debating another day when it's a month out.  if february 11th comes around without another one foot dump to freshen things up, i'll be surprised.




So are you suprised yet...
I ussually like it when I right, but when it comes to me calling there will still be no snow in a month it doesn't make me too happy


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 6, 2006)

well, it was snowing this morning for what it's worth.


----------



## salida (Feb 6, 2006)

For all intensive purposes, cannon's good terrain is not open, there may be some things that can be explored on rock skis (and I mean if you are really adventuresome)...

I don't know if I will make it (not due to the snow) but other commitments.  Mark me as tentative.

-Porter


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 6, 2006)

Snowing down here as well...just not accumulating


----------



## JimG. (Feb 7, 2006)

salida said:
			
		

> For all intensive purposes, cannon's good terrain is not open, there may be some things that can be explored on rock skis (and I mean if you are really adventuresome)...
> 
> I don't know if I will make it (not due to the snow) but other commitments.  Mark me as tentative.
> 
> -Porter



Here's hoping you make it anyway...even if Cannon is in disappointing condition, it would be fun to tear around on what is open. Who knows, there is even some hope for a snowstorm Sat into Sun.

And it would be nice to meet you.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 7, 2006)

Made a plan to go.  Lets go.  We could be called fair weather skiers if we don't. :wink:


----------



## Marc (Feb 7, 2006)

I'll still be there, snow or not.


Mayhaps I should bring my mtn bike with me just in case?





Ah, I'm sure it'll be fine.  Like Bob said, we'll tear around on the groomers if all else fails.  I'll bring the Volkls just in case that situation arises.  Just don't kill anyone.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Feb 7, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> ...Mayhaps I should bring my mtn bike with me just in case...



Bring your hiking boots with crampons...a walk up to Lonesome Lake in February is always worthwhile... :idea:


----------



## Marc (Feb 7, 2006)

I definitely would... if I had hiking boots and crampons...




I actually almost bought a used pair of Koflachs, but they were just a bit too small.  Nice boots though.


----------



## zowi420 (Feb 7, 2006)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> Bring your hiking boots with crampons...a walk up to Lonesome Lake in February is always worthwhile... :idea:



I have an extra pair of Tubbs.
Cannon is making snow nightly, now that the temps have dropped.
I'm going to go check it out right now.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 7, 2006)

zowi420 said:
			
		

> Charlie Schuessler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keep us posted Zowi...I'll be there Fri-Sun regardless of conditions, but it's nice to know what's up.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 7, 2006)

Cool.  Looks like everyone up there is firing the guns again.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 7, 2006)

Definitely keep us in the loop, re: snowmaking Zowi!


----------



## zowi420 (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes they will be snowmaking every night this week.  A quick TR from 2p.m. today:
The conditions were surprisingly good!  I was nervous because the walk over to Zoomer lift was treacherous, snow over solid ice.  I thought the slopes would be similar, but no, they were very good, thin in some spots, a few icy spots, but all were marked with bamboo.  Tramway and Profile were hard packed but very skiable.  Rocket was ungroomed, lots of small turning got me to the bottom safely.  What is that saying about a bad day of fishing is better than a good day at work, it is the same with skiing.  But like I said, way better than I expected, considering the rain and 40 degree temps last week.  Saturday should be awesome, there is a race on Turnpike and a telefest event planned for Saturday.


----------



## ckofer (Feb 7, 2006)

I might just be there. Look for a green Chevy Blazer with 207,000 miles, a check engine light that stays on and Ski Cheap Or Die bumper sticker.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 7, 2006)

Come find us in the lodge, ckofer.  BTW...before the end of the week, we need to make an announcement in the forum as to the final place, time, etc. for the meeting.  I will give cell #'s to Bob R and other mods/organizers as well.  Maybe it is best if we exhcange E-mails in PM's.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 7, 2006)

How about an update?



			
				Bob R said:
			
		

> AndyZee and V
> Jim G (and family)
> Tb and Mrs TB
> Marc
> ...


----------



## skibum1321 (Feb 8, 2006)

Turns out I'm heading to VT starting Sat for the next week so I'm out. I'll be skiing Smuggs, Sugarbush, MRG, and Jay from Sat to next Sun. If anyone is dropping by any of the above let me know.


----------



## madskier6 (Feb 8, 2006)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> Turns out I'm heading to VT starting Sat for the next week so I'm out. I'll be skiing Smuggs, Sugarbush, MRG, and Jay from Sat to next Sun. If anyone is dropping by any of the above let me know.



I'll be skiing Sugarbush on Sat & Sun with a bunch of my buddies.  We're hitting MRG on Friday.  Will you be skiing SB Sat or Sun?  If so, PM me so we can meet up for some turns.


----------



## zowi420 (Feb 8, 2006)

NHpowderhound said:
			
		

> Perhaps some people should bring thier Motorola walkabout 2 way radios if they have them. I had suggested channel 3 sub 13 in another thread as the official Alpine Zone channel. That may be a good way to hook up with late arrivals.
> quote]
> I have three and would be willing to loan two.  I will bring them on Sat. just in case.


----------



## skibum1321 (Feb 8, 2006)

madskier6 said:
			
		

> skibum1321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be doing Smuggs Sat and Sun prob. Sugarbush will be on Valentine's Day. I'll throw a couple of midweek days in at MRG too. It comes down to the fact that I don't want to pay full price for the Bush and it's only $14 Tuesday.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 8, 2006)

5pm...blowing out of this joint for the weekend.

Home tomorrow am, up to Parker's and Cannon pm

Skiing with Dan on Friday.

See any of you AZer's who make it up on Saturday.

Out.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 8, 2006)

3 13 the Az channel. :idea:   I'll have a radio.
  Plan is set 8.30 at the lodge with a bar in it in the basement area. 
 Anyone coming can send me a pm to get my cell.  TB will be around as well.  Roark and Mark and I... sounds like we are heading together, so look for the tall guy the short guy and Roark. :dunce: 

I have serious phone and computer problems at work hopefully it will be fixed by tomorrow, but who knows.  I will check in tomorrow night worst case deal.
I'll check Friday also if I'm back on line. After 3 or 4 on friday its sink or swim.  I won't be on the computer all weekend probably.

Jim G and Andy Zee are already on their way.  
AndyZee, Zowi420, Jim G. TB, Myself Marc, Roark,Terry, Charlie, RivercOil(apres) 

 Marc and Roark Pm's sent.  We should be fine.  Jim G is the only one other than Zowi420 I will not have met prior, so this should work fine.  I left out spouses and kids to protect the innocent. :idea:
This will be a blast.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 9, 2006)

OK, so to recap:  

*MEET at 8:30am or so in the Rathskeller Room (bag lunch room) in the basement of Peabody Lodge.*

Bob R has my cell phone.  I will be there as soon as we can get there.  Thanks to Zowi for really pulling some strings to getting this off the ground and thanks to Bob R for getting the ball rolling.  

Who is bringing the cameras?  

AND take ONE LAST LOOK so you recognize me/us: :wink:












:beer:


----------



## Greg (Feb 9, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Who is bringing the cameras?


Yes - be sure to well-document this outing! I'm envious. Have fun guys...


----------



## Vortex (Feb 10, 2006)

Dress warm.  Its going to be a bit frosty.  I'm leaving as early as I can today. Somewhere between 3 and 5pm. If you need help or info, please pm me by 2 today.


----------



## Marc (Feb 10, 2006)

Bob, check your PM's.

Slight change of plans for me, I'll be driving up Saturday morning so I'll meet you all in the lodge.

I hopefully will have a Moto radio, don't know if they have 13 sub channels... but we'll see.



If anyone sees a ~6' skinny kid with a bright white Audi baseball cap and a red Karbon jacket wandering around looking for the AZ crowd, just ah.. throw something at me.  Nothing too solid though.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 10, 2006)

How about something wet then?  got you pm and responded.


----------



## ChileMass (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm in - it's a 2.5 hour drive for me, so I'll try to get there as early as I can, but might be closer to 9-10AM before you'll see me.  I'll call Bob or Trailboss on cell when I am in range.  

Looking forward to meeting all of you!

CM


----------



## zowi420 (Feb 10, 2006)

OVERHEARD ON THE CANNON RADIO THIS MORNING, 2/10/06 9:20 A.M. (QUOTING SKI PATROL):
"THE FRONT FIVE ARE PHENOMENAL".
RESPONSE:  "NO, I THINK PROFILE IS THE PICK OF THE DAY".
Andyzee is here, ripping it up!


----------



## Vortex (Feb 10, 2006)

Is Andy loaded with helmet cam?


----------



## zowi420 (Feb 10, 2006)

I doubt if he is loaded yet, it's pretty early.  I don't know about the helmet cam, either.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 10, 2006)

Well then.  Tell him to get loaded, and the helmet cam is something not to miss. 

 This isn't the miss quote the person above you thread is it?


Anyway,  What time you showing up tomorrow Zowi420?


----------



## zowi420 (Feb 10, 2006)

I will be there, between 8 and 8:30.
Light blue Karbon coat, blonde pigtails.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 10, 2006)

Same time frame.  I'll be the only one in an Az tye dye shirt I think.


----------



## Marc (Feb 10, 2006)

zowi420 said:
			
		

> ...blonde pigtails.



h0t.


----------



## roark (Feb 10, 2006)

*Bundle up*

from NOAA (Franconia):
Saturday: Partly cloudy, with a high near 24. *Wind chill values between -9 and 1.* Light and variable wind.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 10, 2006)

I said it would be frosty.  That is frosty.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 10, 2006)

The key phrase is "light and variable wind."  Remember, windchill ONLY applies to exposed skin.  :wink:


----------



## Vortex (Feb 10, 2006)

Thankx Tb.  I guess we will be ok then.  Where is Marc  with a wise a-- comment when you need it.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 11, 2006)

WHOA!!!!   WHAT A GREAT DAY!  AWESOME TURNOUT!  Thanks to those who came and for those that did not, you missed another STELLAR day on the slopes!  :beer:


----------



## salida (Feb 11, 2006)

TB how were the conditions, will this storm open up the rest of the mountain?

-Porter


----------



## NHpowderhound (Feb 11, 2006)

Saldia asked 





> TB how were the conditions, will this storm open up the rest of the mountain?


I'm no Trailboss but my feeling is no. But it's a start. If the forcast holds true and the snow stays light and dry then it will be blown off the open trails. Perhaps some nice drifting could be found on the sides of trails but my feeling is they will need a foot or more to open evrything but Tramline and the woods. And forcasts arent calling for Cannon to get the goods. Let's hope Mo' Nat shows the weather guys they still have a lot to learn and dump all the way to Canada! 
I'll be skiing somewhere tomorrow, not sure where, then heading straight to Jay for a few days for a steady diet of tree skiing  8) !
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## salida (Feb 11, 2006)

I couldn't make the outing today, due to responsibilities at school, but was thinking of going up tomorrow.  I have a hunch they'll get a foot, maybe its time to start exploring again.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 11, 2006)

salida said:
			
		

> TB how were the conditions, will this storm open up the rest of the mountain?
> 
> -Porter



Well, the snowmaking and groomed trails were good.  Icy in places, usual places, but the snow will help them immensely.  Skylight was really bad.  Ice or soft, thin snow.  That trail needs snow.  1-2 feet is needed for Mittersill to be decent.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 13, 2006)

Pictures folks??????????


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 13, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Pictures folks??????????


ask and you shall receive!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks, is that the whole group on the sundeck?


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 13, 2006)

nah, that is just something i shot when i got there around 3:45p.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 13, 2006)

Here's some more pics from Saturday http://forums.alpinezone.com/module...lery&file=index&include=view_album.php&page=1


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 13, 2006)

Cannon looks real nice....


----------



## kickglide (Feb 14, 2006)

*Ho, Ho*



			
				thetrailboss said:
			
		

> The key phrase is "light and variable wind."  Remember, windchill ONLY applies to exposed skin.  :wink:


  Sure.  Go out and wear cheesecloth, come back here and post that.  Cannon has one appealing aspect about it's wind.  When it usually blows on top from the North it slows down the reckless skiers and breaks up the crazy groups headed down Profile.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: Ho, Ho*



			
				kickglide said:
			
		

> Sure.  Go out and wear cheesecloth, come back here and post that.  Cannon has one appealing aspect about it's wind.  When it usually blows on top from the North it slows down the reckless skiers and breaks up the crazy groups headed down Profile.


the wind also reduces the 'crouds' if i am not mistaken...


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: Ho, Ho*



			
				kickglide said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This makes no sense at all :roll:


----------



## Marc (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: Ho, Ho*



			
				kickglide said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beswift?


----------



## andyzee (Feb 14, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> zowi420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes she was!  :wink:


----------



## JimG. (Feb 14, 2006)

Great time, great group!

Oh, great mountain too...needs more snow to take full advantage of though.

We skied Sunday morning...cloudy, flurries started at about 10am. But the snow never intensified. Still flurries when we started for home at about noon.

That was until we got trapped in a whiteout in Nashua. Stayed at the Holiday Inn and finished the ride yesterday. No sense endangering my family.

Let's do it again soon.


----------

